# Deer across the street from the Logan Golf Course.



## Pavlik (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi guys. Me and my wife were going for a moped ride up the Logan Canyon today. We saw these deer across the street from the golf course. So, we stopped, got out the camera and took some pictures. 
Pavlik


----------

